#  > Telecomunicações >  > TP-Link >  >  Firmware US Estados Unidos, Como reverter?

## David21RS

Instalei errado uma firmware dos estados unidos no meu Tp-Link TL-WDR4300 V1 e agora não consigo voltar a atualização normal. Alguém sabe como fazer isso?

----------


## rubem

Provavelmente só com cabo serial/jtag, ou esperando sair uma nova atualização em pt-br (Talvez dê pra editar uma rom pt-br pra ter versão mais recente e o upgrade nativo funcionar, aí não é comigo).

Mas tá tendo algum problema? Porque a liberação de canais e limites de potências é bem similar nos EUA e Brasil, não vejo nenhuma limitação de canal que gere algum problema, só o idioma da interface mesmo.

----------

